# Muzzle to wear to vets



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a 21-month-old female GSD. She hasn't been to the vets very often.

The last time, during a physical examination, she turned her head toward the vet, raised a lip and growled. She has never done this to another human-being. Of course, the vet became very uncomfortable, and at the end of the consultation, the vet suggested a muzzle. I agree.

I'm looking for recommendations about specific muzzles for this situation. Where I live, I don't have access to a wide variety of muzzles in the shops, so will probably be looking for something online.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I recommend the 'Baskerville Dog Muzzle', it is soft but sturdy plastic/rubber type material, there is enough room for dog to open his mouth and pant and you can feed treats to them with it on, they can also drink with it on.

Baskerville Ultra Dog Muzzle, Flexible Comfortable Basket Muzzle


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You don't need anything fancy. My vet has those cheap cloth muzzles. They work fine for the few minutes he needs to be muzzled during something like a prostate check.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on how much you want to spend. A quality GSD basket muzzle will probably be $65-$200. These are designed so that the dog can still drink, eat treats, pant, and do things like muzzle work without it ever coming off. For just a vet visit I would get one of the cheap mesh ones or use the ones the vet already has. Or, just wrap your leash around the dogs' muzzle and hold the head. I don't muzzle mine at the vet but there's one vet I can tell is skittish around my male GSD so to make her feel better I do a make-shift muzzle with my leash if she needs to examine him closely.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

The body language of my young GSD on this one occasion is not something I've seen for a long time. She would be powerful enough to break my grip in a flash, so I am not prepared to take a risk with a makeshift muzzle. Nor would I like to risk a distressing situation where the vets' muzzle is suddenly pulled out and clamped on her. She needs to be "broken in" to a proper muzzle in her own time.

The new vet who was giving her the examination was instantly wary of her. I think that was unfortunate. Other vets in the practice had not hesitated in going up to her and giving her a nice greeting, but she was younger then.

Thanks for the suggestions above. I am considering buying a couple of different styles and letting her choose. The basket style seems comfortable, and the cloth type seems convenient and works for a prostate examination.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If she's THAT bad at the vet, then I would suggest getting a fitted basket muzzle. I think some of the working dog suppliers let you send in facial measurements and they send you the right basket. Many of the cheaper ones are hard to fit perfectly. My dog had to wear one for a few weeks when he had a foot injury and kept trying to chew it. I ended up having to borrow a $200 DPO (police working dog) muzzle to get the right fit. The pet store plastic baskets were too big around the face and too short, smooshed his nose.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

Liesje said:


> If she's THAT bad at the vet...


What do you mean "THAT bad"?



honeysdad said:


> ... she turned her head toward the vet, raised a lip and growled... Of course, the vet became very uncomfortable...


Do you not understand body language in a GSD? Do I need to explain something more clearly?

Having to purchase something online is always a bit risky, especially something like a muzzle that needs to fit properly and comfortably. That's why I was asking for sensible suggestions. SMH


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

honeysdad said:


> What do you mean "THAT bad"?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand body language in a GSD? Do I need to explain something more clearly?


If you look at the list of titles in Liesje's signature after Nikon, you wouldn't have to ask if she understands body language in a GSD.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually don't like to be this direct on here but...

honeysdad, you have been combative on nearly every thread you have been involved in. There are some very, very experienced people involved in this forum. Take advantage of that and add to the knowledge you have instead of arguing with everyone. You know the saying you get more with honey then vinegar?

As for muzzles, I have gotten Woolf's from Muzzles for Dog - Basket Muzzles for Dogs | DTdogcollars , excellent construction, good customer service, fair pricing. If needed they will walk you through measuring for size.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

Well! I do detect the "pack mentality" raising its ugly head again.

Is everyone suggesting that I follow the advice of some "expert" and "just wrap your leash around the dogs' muzzle and hold the head"? SMH


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Considering the links and advice you've already received, I don't think everyone is suggesting that.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

OK. You do need to consider that I may not be the only one who ever reads this topic seeking "expert" advice.

Just to be clear, the description of my GSDs behaviour has not changed since my first paragraph on the topic. Indeed, she has not been back to vet since that instance so there is nothing further to add.

For those unfamiliar with the strength of a GSD, I did add: "She would be powerful enough to break my grip in a flash..."

Why some "expert" would seek to change her line and interject with "If she's THAT bad..." has got me beat. SMH


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

honeysdad said:


> What do you mean "THAT bad"?
> 
> Do you not understand body language in a GSD? Do I need to explain something more clearly?
> 
> Having to purchase something online is always a bit risky, especially something like a muzzle that needs to fit properly and comfortably. That's why I was asking for sensible suggestions. SMH


Yes I understand their body language which is why I don't get why you can't take a young GSD to the vet without a special basket muzzle? If you are not comfortable restraining your own dog then I don't think the pet store muzzle is going to cut it. Personally I would just let the vet deal with it, they have their own muzzles and if theirs breaks on them, it's their own problem. Or, deal with restraining the dog and working on her handling your direction and restraint rather than desensitizing to a muzzle.

I said "if she's THAT bad" because I can't really fathom not being able to restrain my own dog unless he's actually being tortured. I guess I assumed that your dog is completely flipping out at the vet otherwise she would not need a special muzzle and not be able to be physically controlled by the owner. Correct me if I'm wrong (I hope). One should not have to be an "expert" to control a dog at the vet but if you think your dog is going to break away and bite the vet then get the best muzzle you can afford and feel secure about it.

I suggested purchasing from a quality working dog supplier and sending in measurements, but go ahead and buy the cheap local pet store muzzle if you want. A working dog supplier is going to make a quality muzzle since the dogs are doing bitework WITH them on, they are not a one-size-fits-all for dogs uncomfortable at the vet. They are going to fit much more securely and comfortably since they are designed so that the dog can eat, drink, pant, and get intentionally combative wearing the muzzle.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Dogs can't get out of this one
German Basket Weave Muzzle-Elite K-9


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Liesje said:


> ....
> A working dog supplier is going to make a quality muzzle since the dogs are doing bitework WITH them on, they are not a one-size-fits-all for dogs uncomfortable at the vet. They are going to fit much more securely and comfortably since they are designed so that the dog can eat, drink, pant, and get intentionally combative wearing the muzzle.


Could you please explain to me the purpose of the muzzle that allows the dog to bite while wearing it? I understand the drinking and eating part.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a GSD who wouldn't flinch if you stabbed her with a fork. (For the information of the "pack" sitting there, baying for blood, I wouldn't stab her with a fork. LOL) So what?

As stated earlier, I haven't seen the described behaviour in any of my GSDs for a long time. I'm talking thirty plus years.

My dogs rarely go to the vets, and when they do go, it is an environment they would rather not be in. Who knows what they sense at the vets? Death, disease, chemicals, cats, urine, feaces... And, believe it or not, when they do go to the vets, they're usually ill.

They are not in a comfortable state or environment, and the behaviour of every GSD I've taken to the vets could never be describe as their typical behaviour away from the vets.

If it makes you feel better, you can suggest all the restraint training you like. It's not what I asked for.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Vets are used to dogs getting aggressive, they should have stuff on hand (muzzles, restraints, heck sedatives) to deal with it. If this is just some hypothetical, honestly I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

alexg said:


> Could you please explain to me the purpose of the muzzle that allows the dog to bite while wearing it? I understand the drinking and eating part.


They can't bite while wearing it, but they will try. It is training done in some bitesports and police/canine type training. The dog should be strong enough to bring a fight or stay in a fight even when muzzled and this way uses his entire body to overpower. They can hit pretty hard too, even without biting! Since they should not be actually biting but are still barking and muzzle-punching, it needs to be a correctly fitted, quality muzzle to stay on and allow the dog to work.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

*Liesje*

No this is not a hypothetical. I don't know where your coming from, and for the benefit of readers, it would probably be best if you took your own advice and not worry about it. SMH

For your benefit:



honeysdad said:


> I am not prepared to take a risk with a makeshift muzzle. Nor would I like to risk a distressing situation where the vets' muzzle is suddenly pulled out and clamped on her. She needs to be "broken in" to a proper muzzle in her own time.


PS: "broken in" is a term used in animal training. It does not mean "to break" in the usual sense.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, I don't understand....first you make it sound like your dog is ripping out of a normal muzzle or can't be restrained with a leash, but then you said you haven't seen "the behavior"....I'm lost, lol. If you rarely take her to the vet then why not just save your $$$ from buying a muzzle and let the vet deal with it? They have training in how to safely restrain dogs.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

Liesje said:


> OK, I don't understand....first you make it sound like your dog is ripping out of a normal muzzle or can't be restrained with a leash, but then you said you haven't seen "the behavior"....I'm lost, lol.


Hahaha. *Liesje* you cannot be serious! Or are you just another who's doggedly determined to misrepresent me and the situation? A moderator, no less. SMH

Seems with some people, the more you restate the facts, the more confused they become. For the benefit of those others: 



honeysdad said:


> The last time, during a physical examination, she turned her head toward the vet, raised a lip and growled. She has never done this to another human-being. Of course, the vet became very uncomfortable, and at the end of the consultation, the vet suggested a muzzle. I agree.





honeysdad said:


> Just to be clear, the description of my GSDs behaviour has not changed since my first paragraph on the topic. Indeed, she has not been back to vet since that instance so there is nothing further to add.


Enough fun. I've completely lost interest.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

honeysdad said:


> Or are you just another who's doggedly determined to misrepresent me and the situation?


Really?  If you're determined to feel picked on for whatever reason, there's not really anything anyone can do to stop you. But I sincerely hope you get over yourself because there is NO vendetta against you by anyone here, and no devious plot to misrepresent you and your situation. 

I don't understand why you feel the need to take everything personally, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I have a 21-month-old female GSD. She hasn't been to the vets very often.
> 
> The last time, during a physical examination, she turned her head toward the vet, raised a lip and growled. She has never done this to another human-being. Of course, the vet became very uncomfortable, and at the end of the consultation, the vet suggested a muzzle. I agree.
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations about specific muzzles for this situation. Where I live, I don't have access to a wide variety of muzzles in the shops, so will probably be looking for something online.


So does this vet not have a muzzle(s) you can use while there?? That way you don't have to purchase one... Especially if it's only needed in this situation.. 

I have to muzzle my older male when we get in the exam room, so the vet can do her thing. Although, my vet isn't uncomfortable, I just know my dog and what he'll tolerate by someone other than me..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Guardian Gear Lined Dog Muzzle - Black at BaxterBoo

I use the above for Masi, tho I paid more for it than listed above, she's afraid of one thing in life and it's my vet She loves the office staff and techs but the vet not so much..To be safe on both ends I use the above. It actually chills her out more w/it on.

I find if I hand her off, she doesn't need a muzzle, she's rather guardy of me , better if I'm not there. 

Most vets have muzzles you can borrow. I chose to buy one since I wanted her to get used to it before just slapping one on her.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Leerburg ,catalog has some muzzles if I was going to Vets and was worried I would probably get one of the soft muzzles as it would be a temporary fix.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If she just growls and lip curls and the vet wants her muzzled, the mesh one should be fine. I really don't see how she could break out of it. You can desensitize her to it if you want. As a demo trick I train my dogs to find their muzzle and put it on themselves (with me holding it out).

My point is IF you are going to buy a basket type muzzle, THEN you should invest in a nicer one than what you can normally find at the pet store. In my experience, those muzzles just have sizes but not different breeds and the ones I've tried have not fit any of my GSDs (typically they are too wide around the snout so they don't fit securely and the basket is too short so the dog's nose gets smashed). Also, if you got a good quality comfortable one it could be used in other scenarios like preventing the dog from chewing if she got injured and stuff like that. If it doesn't fit snug and the dog is not comfortable they make pretty quick work of pulling them off.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

honeysdad said:


> Hahaha. *...
> *Enough fun. I've completely lost interest.


Not sure if you care, but I guess you will be well liked on this board, just like in your everyday life...


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

alexg said:


> Not sure if you care, but I guess you will be well liked on this board, just like in your everyday life...


How old are you? 5 or 6? Does your mother know your being naughty on the internet?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

honeysdad said:


> How old are you? 5 or 6? Does your mother know *your* being naughty on the internet?


*you're


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

honeysdad, you're here. you're in the pack. 



honeysdad said:


> Well! I do detect the >>>> "pack mentality" <<<< raising its ugly head again.
> 
> Is everyone suggesting that I follow the advice of some "expert" and "just wrap your leash around the dogs' muzzle and hold the head"? SMH


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> honeysdad, you're here. you're in the pack.


Hahaha. Not sure exactly what you mean, but I think you're mistaken. I prefer to be independent. If you do see me jumping in with a bunch of weaker animals just to grab a morsel, then let me know. 'til then...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i mean the "forum" is a pack and you're on the forum.
so, you're in the pack and the only way to get out of
the pack is leave the forum.



doggiedad said:


> honeysdad, you're here. you're in the pack.





honeysdad said:


> Hahaha. Not sure exactly what you mean, but I think you're mistaken. I prefer to be independent. If you do see me jumping in with a bunch of weaker animals just to grab a morsel, then let me know. 'til then...


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

*doggiedad* Oops. I have used the wrong terminology. So much for my knowledge of the term "pack behaviour" when transposed onto humans. What I should have said is "herd behaviour". Too late now, I guess. 

PS. That's a real link under "herd behaviour", not an advertisement - for those who may be interested.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

remember you're on a forum. you might read something you
want to hear but most of the time you won't. lol.



honeysdad said:


> *doggiedad* Oops. I have used the wrong terminology. So much for my knowledge of the term "pack behaviour" when transposed onto humans. What I should have said is "herd behaviour". Too late now, I guess.
> 
> PS. That's a real link under "herd behaviour", not an advertisement - for those who may be interested.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

*doggiedad* Far too cryptic for me.

BTW. Just received a PM from admin. Not even going to bother reading it.

And with that, I'm out of the pack! Yipeee!


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

_ (Removed by ADMIN)_ Here's a link to a few poor members savagely attacked by the "herd" - c'mon "pack" sounds much better - for wanting to delete their account. Let this be a warning to others! This is no ordinary forum!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sk/165116-how-do-members-delete-accounts.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OP, if you are still interested in getting muzzle recommendations, please start a new thread. I will close this one before it turns into an all out attack on the board and its members, as that seems to be the directing this is taking.


----------

